# If I buy Cyberpunk 2077 on PC can I transfer it to Playstation 5 next gen edition at a later date?



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone know this?

Amazon.com has Cyberpunk 2077 on sale for $49, shipped and sold by physical copy of it direct from Amazon. Comes with a lot of physical goodies so I want to buy it. I know CD Projekt Red is offering free next gen upgrades if you buy it on Xbox you get the upgraded one at a later date on Xbox Series X and same for PS4 and PS5, but does anyone know if I buy it on PC, can prove I bought it, if say June 2021 rolls around and PS5 next gen edition of Cyberpunk 2077 comes out and I own a PS5 at that point, will they throw a homie a bone or just SoL? I really doubt my PC will be able to match the quality of the next gen releases that will come out in 2021 is main reason I ask.  Honestly seeing as how most games need so many patches these days, including Witcher 3, I am considering just waiting for a polished next gen release in 2021.

Thoughts?


----------



## dyonoctis (May 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Just wondering if anyone know this?
> 
> Amazon.com has Cyberpunk 2077 on sale for $49, shipped and sold by physical copy of it direct from Amazon. Comes with a lot of physical goodies so I want to buy it. I know CD Projekt Red is offering free next gen upgrades if you buy it on Xbox you get the upgraded one at a later date on Xbox Series X and same for PS4 and PS5, but does anyone know if I buy it on PC, can prove I bought it, if say June 2021 rolls around and PS5 next gen edition of Cyberpunk 2077 comes out and I own a PS5 at that point, will they throw a homie a bone or just SoL? I really doubt my PC will be able to match the quality of the next gen releases that will come out in 2021 is main reason I ask.  Honestly seeing as how most games need so many patches these days, including Witcher 3, I am considering just waiting for a polished next gen release in 2021.
> 
> Thoughts?


I doubt it. While the witcher 3 got cross save with PC on the switch, you still gotta buy the switch version. Another example is FFXIV. For licence reasons, owning the game on PC doesn't prevent you from having to to pay again if you want to play on ps4, even though it's the same account.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

I think the biggest problem is the same problem that Bethesda faced when they released Fallout 76 was that they wanted cross platform play but Sony wouldn't allow that so it never really happened.

While it wasn't a issue with Microsoft letting PC and Xbox player game together but getting Sony on that train never really took off, but Sony opened the door for Fortnite but only cross gaming consoles not PC.

I think it was the same issue EA had with A Way Out and that really suxx because I wanted to game with a friend when it was released but he only got PS4 so that never happened.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2020)

I see. That makes a lot of sense @puma99dk| 

I shouldn't hold my breath then. I suppose it does make sense to only offer it for xbox one to xbox series x and ps4 to ps5.  It does make sense, PC doesn't have a place there I suppose. Hmm, not sure what to do, honestly I think I will just wait for the next gen PS5 edition that is set to release prob summer 2021. I'm in no rush honestly, so meh.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

I can't remember what GPU you have but if you have an rtx based one it's likely the PC version will use dlss 2.0 which means it probably won't be as heavy as people are thinking.... I'm guessing both consoles will also use some sort of image reconstruction as well.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I can't remember what GPU you have but if you have an rtx based one it's likely the PC version will use dlss 2.0 which means it probably won't be as heavy as people are thinking.... I'm guessing both consoles will also use some sort of image reconstruction as well.



lol funny you just posted this, i just commented under your post here








						Ray Tracing performance of Xbox sx and PS5
					

I have questions. That is, will the Xbox sx and the PS5 GPU have physical Ray Tracing and AI cores like Nvidia? And how much the performance will be compared to Nvidia rtx 2080 ti?  I'm expecting answers from who actually knows about the inner technology and can measure real world performance...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




at literally exactly same time you posted this. and discussed DLSS 2.0. that timing


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I can't remember what GPU you have but if you have an rtx based one it's likely the PC version will use dlss 2.0 which means it probably won't be as heavy as people are thinking.... I'm guessing both consoles will also use some sort of image reconstruction as well.



Maybe @lynx29 should fill out the specs  it's free of charge of cause and totally up to the person.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Maybe @lynx29 should fill out the specs  it's free of charge of cause and totally up to the person.



Currently just a GTX 1070. I am waiting for Ampere. I will be upgrading my Ryzen 3600 to a 4800x and my gpu in September, Ampere is set for September. Hoping it will be a 5 year build.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Currently just a GTX 1070. I am waiting for Ampere. I will be upgrading my Ryzen 3600 to a 4800x and my gpu in September, Ampere is set for September. Hoping it will be a 5 year build.



I am with a GTX 1080 Ti FE Hybrid here and I am waiting on AMD's RDNA2 and Nvidia's Ampere to see what they both bring to the table performance wise that's better then my 1080 Ti if they fail well then I need to find a DSC card so I can do 4K 144hz with chroma subsampling 4:4:4 this is the reason why I am currently only do like 98hz at the moment because GTX 10 series doesn't support DSC.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

I'll be upgrading from a 2080 ti to whatever is the fastest 3000 GPU also.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'll be upgrading from a 2080 ti to whatever is the fastest 3000 GPU also.



Someone got money or lives in the states because in EU it's never the same price as the msrp.

I really want to see the riots around the US if AMD and Nvidia started to use the british pound or like in Denmark where you buy 25% vat on everything you buy and see the US people need to buy like 1500USD and not just 1000USD for a RTX 2080 Ti


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

I mostly want to ditch the Titan Xp in my ryzen system for something faster.....


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Someone got money or lives in the states because in EU it's never the same price as the msrp.
> 
> I really want to see the riots around the US if AMD and Nvidia started to use the british pound or like in Denmark where you buy 25% vat on everything you buy and see the US people need to buy like 1500USD and not just 1000USD for a RTX 2080 Ti



if we had a VAT that means we would have universal healthcare like the rest of you. I'd gladly pay the premium tax for that kind of service. rather than you know, being to worried if I can afford a random 30 grand bill in the mail 6 months after an ER visit because this "hosptial was in-network but the doctor was off duty and a out of network doctor treated me" bs took place.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

I'd prefer to keep my awesome private insurance and not pay vat at the same time lmao although this isn't really on topic.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 16, 2020)

I'll definitely be looking at a new GPU from RDNA2 onwards sometime this year. But... no rush until there is a killer app that really needs the new hardware, really. I'm slightly surprised how this 1080 is holding up... still pushing 120 frames in many cases and if not, its not disturbingly choppy either, still maxing out most things...

CBP2077 is going to be an interesting test case that is for sure


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Just wondering if anyone know this?
> 
> Amazon.com has Cyberpunk 2077 on sale for $49, shipped and sold by physical copy of it direct from Amazon. Comes with a lot of physical goodies so I want to buy it. I know CD Projekt Red is offering free next gen upgrades if you buy it on Xbox you get the upgraded one at a later date on Xbox Series X and same for PS4 and PS5, but does anyone know if I buy it on PC, can prove I bought it, if say June 2021 rolls around and PS5 next gen edition of Cyberpunk 2077 comes out and I own a PS5 at that point, will they throw a homie a bone or just SoL? I really doubt my PC will be able to match the quality of the next gen releases that will come out in 2021 is main reason I ask.  Honestly seeing as how most games need so many patches these days, including Witcher 3, I am considering just waiting for a polished next gen release in 2021.
> 
> Thoughts?


In a word: no.  They're separate ecosystems.  Games on PlayStation pay the Sony fees, games on Xbox pay the Microsoft fees, and games on PC pay the fees of whatever store you buy it from.  There's some interoptability between Xbox and PC but you're forced into the Microsoft Store (and their fees) ecosystem on PC to participate.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I'll definitely be looking at a new GPU from RDNA2 onwards sometime this year. But... no rush until there is a killer app that really needs the new hardware, really. I'm slightly surprised how this 1080 is holding up... still pushing 120 frames in many cases and if not, its not disturbingly choppy either, still maxing out most things...
> 
> CBP2077 is going to be an interesting test case that is for sure




I can't remember how long ago I ditched my GTX 1080 I think it was around 2 years ago it wasn't cutting it for me anymore..... I actually sold it for around 100 less than I paid for it due to the mining craze that's all I remember. 


I did run 2 in sli for a while but when only 1 card worked it sucked...... Although I gamed at 4k back then.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 16, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I can't remember how long ago I ditched my GTX 1080 I think it was around 2 years ago it wasn't cutting it for me anymore..... I actually sold it for around 100 less than I paid for it due to the mining craze that's all I remember.
> 
> 
> I did run 2 in sli for a while but when only 1 card worked it sucked...... Although I gamed at 4k back then.



Yeah. 1080p here, its a very comfortable life I gotta say


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 16, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yeah. 1080p here, its a very comfortable life I gotta say



I use a Titan Xp for 1080p lol its pretty nice 

I can't wait to get rid of that card though... Runs hot although its pretty quiet stock.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I use a Titan Xp for 1080p lol its pretty nice
> 
> I can't wait to get rid of that card though... Runs hot although its pretty quiet stock.



I do this for games that are harder to run on my 1070: I have a AOC 24g2 144hz IPS 1080p monitor for games like witcher 3 that i want to push more frames on, and games that are indie or much easier to run I play on my 1440p 27" 144hz IPS, I will continue to operate this way until I make it rich someday and just buy 3080 ti and 4080 ti on launch day lol which will never happen so I can forget that.

it's a pretty good system I have in place now though honestly. i kind of like switching up the screen sometimes anyway, I have no idea why but it has become refreshing. just weird brain stuff I guess.


----------

